# رائع جداً جداً حصر حديد القواعد والاعمدة والميد والكمرات



## مهندس عيد الجنيد (8 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بعد جهود مضنية تعبت خلالها استطعت أن اعد ملفاً ببرنامج الاكسل واعتبره رائع جدا لحساب كميات الحديد والخرسانة لعدة بنود : القواعد- الميد- الاعمدة- الكمرات 
ويتميز الملف بأنه عند ادخال المعلومات في موضعها المحدد سيعطيك كتابة تفصيلية لكل قطر من اقطار الحديد المستخدم.
جربه وادعيلي
الملف وينزب اضغط عليه وحمله مشاهدة المرفق 32255


----------



## Abo Fares (8 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور أخي الكريم على هذا الملف.. بارك الله بك، وكل عام وأنت بخير..


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (8 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم وكل عام وأنتم بخير وأرجو منك إفادتنا بكلمة السر .


----------



## elsagher1 (8 ديسمبر 2008)

اين الملف المرفق


----------



## SALAR2005 (8 ديسمبر 2008)

:78:لا ارى اي ملف هناك خطا..................


----------



## Alinajeeb (8 ديسمبر 2008)

المرفق خاطئ 

يرجى اعادة المحاوله


----------



## مهندس عيد الجنيد (8 ديسمبر 2008)

*تفضلو الملف مرة ثانية*

اضغط واحفظ الملف هنا


----------



## احمد الديب (8 ديسمبر 2008)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Al-Maher (8 ديسمبر 2008)

شكراً جزيلاً ياخي على هذه العيدية


----------



## عصام رزق محمد (9 ديسمبر 2008)

اخي العزيز هذا الملف خاص بالكمرات والاعمدة والاساسات والميد
اين الاسقف والحوائط والفريمات اذا كانت موجودة
علي العموم مجهود تشكر عليه وبارك الله فيك


----------



## م.عبد (9 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا لك أخي الكريم

وكل عام وأنت بخير


----------



## rwmam (9 ديسمبر 2008)

فعلا رائع وتستحق التمييز


----------



## نورالبغداديه (10 ديسمبر 2008)

*شكراً جزيلاً ياخي على هذه العيدية*​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (10 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور يا اخي الكريم وكل عام وانت بخير وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس/ على درويش (10 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور أخي الكريم


----------



## الزقرتي (10 ديسمبر 2008)

ألف شكر أخوي
ولكن هذا الجدول للمتخصصين
هل من الممكن شرح طريقة استخدامه ، وكذلك تعريب المصطلحات..؟؟

أكرر شكري أخي العزيز ،،،


----------



## السيد البرنس (10 ديسمبر 2008)

_  بارك الله فيك يأخى الكريم_

 _ اللهم أرزقنى وأنفعنى بعلمك وأغفر لى ولوالدى وجميع المسلمين_


----------



## م حسناء (10 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااااااا
بس ممكن اعرف ازاى استخدمه


----------



## وائل غربيه (10 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## مهندس عيد الجنيد (10 ديسمبر 2008)

بالنسبة لاستخدام هذا الملف سهل جدا ماعليك سوى ادخال المعطيات التي تتيح لك ادخالها وسوف ارسل نفس الملف لكن باللغة العربية بعد ايام ان شاء الله وسيكون سهلا للجميع


----------



## مهندس عيد الجنيد (10 ديسمبر 2008)

*حمل ملف حصر الحديد والخرسانة باللغة العربية*

:63:اخوتي المهندسين تلبية لطلباتكم بترجمة ملف حصر الكميات الى اللغة العربية ارفق لكم الملف مترجما الى اللغة العربية وذلك حتى تعم الفائدة للجميع.
اخوكم م/عيد

[الملف بالعربي]


----------



## jihadalkadi (12 ديسمبر 2008)

الملف خاطئ ارجو ارجو ارساله لي


----------



## Abo Fares (12 ديسمبر 2008)

jihadalkadi قال:


> الملف خاطئ ارجو ارجو ارساله لي


 
أهلاً أخي الكريم.. 
الملف شغال 100%.. 

مع تحيـــــــاتي..


----------



## م حسناء (12 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيراااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (12 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ماجد فهد (12 ديسمبر 2008)

لك جزيل الشكر أخي المهندس / عيد على هذا المجهود الرائع وسأقوم بتجربته ان شاءالله وأقارن نتائجه مع البرنامج الذي قمت بإعداده ونزلته بعدد من المنتديات الهندسية ( مستشارك للبناء - الهندسة نت - البناء - شبكة المهندس ) 
وسأدرجه في هذا المنتدى إن شاءالله .


----------



## الشعراوى (29 ديسمبر 2008)

رائع وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## حسام عمر (29 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا على excel sheet الرائع


----------



## mh702 (29 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## عطيةحسن (29 ديسمبر 2008)

الف شكر يا اخي كتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتر


----------



## عبير احمد (29 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووور اخي العزيز


----------



## rwmam (29 ديسمبر 2008)

مهندس عيد الجنيد قال:


> :63:اخوتي المهندسين تلبية لطلباتكم بترجمة ملف حصر الكميات الى اللغة العربية ارفق لكم الملف مترجما الى اللغة العربية وذلك حتى تعم الفائدة للجميع.
> اخوكم م/عيد
> 
> [الملف بالعربي]


 السلام عليكم
بارك الله فيك اخي على البرنامج
اعتقد ومن خلال تجربة البرنامج انه يحسب كمية حديد التسليح لو كانت شبكه واحده / ماذا لوكان التسليح باكثر من شبكه هل نضرب الكميه في 2 واذا فعلنا ذلك تتغير كميات الكونكريت 
هل بالامكان اضافة حقل اخر لكي نتمكن من حساب الحديد لو كان اكثر من طبقه
اكرر شكري وتحياتي لك لمجهودك واتمنى ان تتمكن من اضافة الحقل الجديد


----------



## المهندس عمر المصري (29 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mh702 (30 ديسمبر 2008)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ahmed zein (31 ديسمبر 2008)

gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood


----------



## عطيةحسن (1 يناير 2009)

مشكور جدا علي المجهود العظيم 
و انوه الي ان الحصر مبني علي ان القواعد منفصلة و لا يوجد حصر للقواعد compined
كما ان الحصر مبني علي ان التسليح زاويتان و لكن يوجد تسليح بزاوية واحدة 
ان حبيت انوه لعمل الحسابات اللازمة


----------



## dedo_eng (2 يناير 2009)

مشكور يا اخي على مجهودك ولكن لا اعرف لماذا لا يفتح عندي


----------



## samehgheith (7 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم مهندس عيد الجنيد ارجو منك توضيح هذه المعادلة c12-0.1+1)*2*b12 ) الخاصة بالكوابيل في القواعد... ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## EMAD EL*ROKH (7 فبراير 2009)

thank uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## المساح10 (7 فبراير 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## remoonhussien (7 فبراير 2009)

_بتشكرك من كل قلبي _

ممكن اعرف الكود الذي استخدمته في التصميم................
_.....................دمت بخير_


----------



## ELKAISAR (8 فبراير 2009)

برنامج رائع يا اخى ومجهود كبير جزاك الله خيرآ
ولكن الملف محمى ولا يمكن التعديل فية ممكن تعطينى الباسوورد


----------



## ELKAISAR (8 فبراير 2009)

شغل رائع يا اخى ومجهود كبير جزاك الله خيرآ
ولكن الملف محمى ولا يمكن التعديل فية ممكن تعطينى الباسوورد


----------



## عبد العزيز حمزة صا (8 فبراير 2009)

اسال الله لك العافية وان يزيدك علما ومنفعة للناس


----------



## oliloloiol (8 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## hanyatia (8 فبراير 2009)

*مشكور يا اخي الكريم وكل عام وانت بخير وجزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## مهندس/ على درويش (8 فبراير 2009)

شكرا أخي الكريم


----------



## مهندس محمد فتحى (10 فبراير 2009)

مجهود جميل جزاك الله عنة خيرا


----------



## ChainDozer (10 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك و احسن اليك و زاد حرصا و زودك التقى حيث كنت

م/ابو احمد


----------



## المهندس ابوعادل (10 فبراير 2009)

شكراً جزيلاً أخي الكريم


----------



## wael haleem (10 فبراير 2009)

*مشكور أخ-----------------------ي الكريم*​


----------



## مظهر زيدان (11 فبراير 2009)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## حازم محمد نصار (11 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك ولكن الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## بسام.م.ب (11 فبراير 2009)

رائع رائع بارك الله بك


----------



## abha229 (11 فبراير 2009)

وفقك الله ياشيخ ورعاك الخالق


----------



## مهندس ابراهيم (13 فبراير 2009)

شكرا ياغالى ربنا يديمها عليك نعمة


----------



## محمدطه صادق (17 فبراير 2009)

جميل جدا
جزاك الله خيرا اخي العزيز


----------



## رياح الزبيدي (17 فبراير 2009)

اخي الكريم جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله بيك


----------



## مهندس محمود قطب (17 فبراير 2009)

*شكر وتقدير*

حقيقى فوق من رائع 
لك التقدير وجزاك الله كل خير على ماقدمته من نفع للناس


----------



## حمزهههههه (18 فبراير 2009)

شككككككككككككرا جزيلا


----------



## حوده25 (22 فبراير 2009)

thanksssssssssssssss


----------



## م توني (23 فبراير 2009)

مشكورررررررررر اخي العزيزززززززززز


----------



## محمد كمال عبدالله (25 فبراير 2009)

اتمنى المزيد يا اخوانى ويارب يكرمكم كدة ان شاء الله


----------



## محمد كمال عبدالله (25 فبراير 2009)

ادعولى
مش عارف مالى
الغربة وحشة قوى


----------



## eng: issa (27 فبراير 2009)

مشكور يا اخي الكريم وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## زينب القذافي (29 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك مزيد من الجهد


----------



## eng_osman7afez (29 يونيو 2009)

مشكور اخى على المجهود الرائع


----------



## م.علي الهيتي (29 يونيو 2009)

مشكور اخوية الكريم ........


----------



## مهندس محمد سلطان (29 يونيو 2009)

مجهود تشكر عليه وبارك الله فيك


----------



## hassan khalefa (7 يوليو 2009)

ربنا يزيدك من علمه وشكرا لك


----------



## mdsayed (10 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ورد النيل (10 يوليو 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## أيمن عصام (10 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيـــــــــرا


----------



## مهندس محمد سلطان (10 يوليو 2009)

شكرا لك أخى الكريم
وجزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## مهندس محمد سلطان (10 يوليو 2009)

نفس البرنامج ياجماعة بس على رابط أخر وجزاك الله كل خير بشمهندس

وهذا هو الرابط :-
http://www.4shared.com/file/117255324/4f784cc8/___.html


----------



## المهندس الغويري (10 يوليو 2009)

................................جزاك الله خيرا................


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (10 يوليو 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم علي مجهودك


----------



## حمد اسماعيل (10 يوليو 2009)

*مشكور أخي الكريم وبارك الله في مجهودك
*


----------



## odwan (10 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله جهد متميز ورائع ولكن أين الملف


----------



## eng_a7med_fo2ad (10 يوليو 2009)

جزيت خيرا اخى الكريم على المجهود الرائع


----------



## mousad1210 (12 يوليو 2009)

مشكور يا اخي الكريم وكل عام وانت بخير وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمود طالب (13 يوليو 2009)

مشكور على المجهود الرائع


----------



## م.احمد التعلب (13 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خير وبارك الله فيك


----------



## سليم اللئيم (13 يوليو 2009)

مشككككووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور جدا


----------



## hassanaki (14 يوليو 2009)

*يارب اغفر لنا جميعا وعلمنا بما ينفعنا وانفعنا بما علمتنا يارب العالمين**
حمل من الرابط التالى :-

*
​*http://www.4shared.com/file/117631812/1ad0753e/___1-3.html**

سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة المجلدات ( 1 – 6 ) [كاملة] للشيخ الإمام المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى [المجلد الأول][ جذء 1 ] 1/1*​


----------



## منتها (16 يوليو 2009)

شكرا ولو ممكن اريد شرح كيفية الحصر لكل بنود الاعمال ويكون الشرح مدعم بالرسومات التوضيحية


----------



## ahussin2008 (9 أغسطس 2009)

*مشكور أخي الكريم على هذا الملف.. بارك الله بك، وكل عام وأنت بخير..*​


----------



## سيف الهواري (11 أغسطس 2009)

*شكراً جزيلاً يااخي الفاضل
*


----------



## midoomda (11 أغسطس 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## فاجومى (11 أغسطس 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## فاجومى (11 أغسطس 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## احمد باسر (11 أغسطس 2009)

برنامج الحصر الهندسى لو سمحتم


----------



## body55 (12 أغسطس 2009)

رائع وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ahmed_hh_zayed (12 أغسطس 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ادهم المصرئ (12 أغسطس 2009)

جزيت خيرا ومشكوررررررررررر


----------



## سميرإبراهيم (12 أغسطس 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووور ويعطيك العافيه


----------



## أيمن حفنى (5 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله لك وعظم اجرك


----------



## العوضى الشبراوى (15 ديسمبر 2009)

كميات الحديد والخرسانة


----------



## A.Bozan (15 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور جدا وسلمت يداك


----------



## احمد فريد (15 ديسمبر 2009)

الله عليك تسلم ايديك


----------



## محمد دهشورى (16 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## gharib belal (16 ديسمبر 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## الأخ المتعلم (17 ديسمبر 2009)

مششششششكووووووووور جججججججججدا جدددددددددددا


----------



## خالد قدورة (18 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذا المجهود المميز


----------



## نهاركم طيب (18 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## salim salim (18 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك على الملف القيم


----------



## بهى الدين محمود (13 مارس 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## عجب تميم (2 فبراير 2011)

مجهود ممتاز الله يعينك


----------



## سليمان الفقيه (2 فبراير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا و جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## املاك (7 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خبر


----------



## makram_bakr (22 مايو 2011)

:63::1::76::86::77:


rwmam قال:


> السلام عليكم
> بارك الله فيك اخي على البرنامج
> اعتقد ومن خلال تجربة البرنامج انه يحسب كمية حديد التسليح لو كانت شبكه واحده / ماذا لوكان التسليح باكثر من شبكه هل نضرب الكميه في 2 واذا فعلنا ذلك تتغير كميات الكونكريت
> هل بالامكان اضافة حقل اخر لكي نتمكن من حساب الحديد لو كان اكثر من طبقه
> اكرر شكري وتحياتي لك لمجهودك واتمنى ان تتمكن من اضافة الحقل الجديد


----------



## البرنس عبدالراضى (22 مايو 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااااا


----------



## م. هشام عباس (29 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك
مشكووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ahmad ata (26 سبتمبر 2011)

thank you very much


----------



## م محمد كرم (26 سبتمبر 2011)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## كيرو عبده (26 سبتمبر 2011)

الف شكر​


----------



## elfares (26 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## Ahmed Salman 1966 (29 سبتمبر 2011)

مع كامل الاحترام للمجهود المبذول في هذا الملف لكن لايمكن التعامل به مع الاعمدة ذات القطاعات الخاصة مثل الدائرية وال L - Shape


----------



## لؤي الماحي (30 سبتمبر 2011)

شكراً,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## احمد بن شحنه (13 فبراير 2012)

مشكور بارك الله فيك وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## فوزي محمد عمر (14 فبراير 2012)

مشكور جدجد بارك الله فيك


----------



## الغريب2007 (14 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم عنا خيرا


----------



## وسام الفارس (14 فبراير 2012)

مشكور بارك الله بك


----------



## مهندس_اشرف (15 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## leone (17 فبراير 2012)

أخي فعلا جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## engmhelal (18 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (28 مارس 2013)

شكرا جزيلا على الملف


----------



## w1981 (28 مارس 2013)

شكرا لك يابش مهندس


----------



## badawey (31 أغسطس 2013)

مشكوووووووووور ​


----------



## m47 (1 سبتمبر 2013)

مشكوووووور


----------



## Loo2a (6 أبريل 2015)

مجهود رائع .. لكن ممكن الباسورد


----------

